# Tim's Journal



## timt (May 17, 2004)

This is my first journal on my path to a healthier me. For the next couple of months there will be no Mexican Food, no pizza and worst of all no beer. Last summer I wieghed 310 lbs and am now at approx. 245 @ 5' 10". For my first goal I want to lose 35 lbs. And have many lifting goals for the end of the summer I basically want to up all lifting wieghts by 50 to 100 lbs.

Please feel free to make any suggestions or ask why the hell I am doing something.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2004)

Good luck and welcome to IM! You will find a lot of great info and great people here to help you along the way! It's easy to make friends too, just post in the forums and in journals


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 17, 2004)

Hey Tim    Welcome to IM!  You'll find a TON of help on here!!    What's your diet and training look like?  Are you going to post it daily?


----------



## timt (May 17, 2004)

I will post at the end of each day Diet is a lot of eggs meat and some vegis, yuck + protein supps. 
exercise is Cardio and weight training.


----------



## timt (May 17, 2004)

meals
8:00 AM
1/2 cup of oatmeal w/ whey and butter, yuck don't do that again.

9:40 am
1/2 myoplex bar

10:35 am 
boiled egg

11:21
tablespoon sunflower seeds

12:30 
greek salad

1:10
other half of Myoplex bar 

3:30
1/3 lb smoked pork and an egg.

8:00
protein shake
1/2 lb ground beef
1 cup green beans

Workout
Bench Press
135 x 10
205 x 10
255 x 4 
255 x 4

Dumbbell butterfly
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
need more weight

Dumbell press
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
need more weight

Incline Press
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 6
205 x 6

Barbell Shoulder shrug
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10

Standing row (to neck)
135 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 7

Crunches
50 x 4

Cardio
Jog 1.5 miles
Bike 2 miles

Maybe more cardio later.


----------



## timt (May 18, 2004)

8:00
3 eggs and 1/8 lb sausage

10:30
Whey shake

12:15
1/2 lb chicken
boiled egg

2:25
Myoplex bar, they are almost gone

4:00
1.5 oz seeds 

10:00
salad

cardio
jog 2 miles


----------



## timt (May 19, 2004)

7:30
1/2 cup oats, plain

10:20 
Boiled Egg w/ Salt

12:00
salad

1:00
Seeds

2: candybar 

4:30
Boiled Egg w/ salt 

8:00 
Myoplex shake with added whey

Cardio
Bike 5 miles

Weights
Close grip bench press
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10

Head Crushers
65 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 10
Increase next time

Sitting Tricept ext.
65 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 10
Increase next time

standing curl
65 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 7

Hammer Curl
45 x 10
45 x 10

Dumbbell preachers Curl
45 x 10
45 x 10
50 x 10
increase next time

Low energy on cardio today might need more carbs?


----------



## rockcrest (May 19, 2004)

tim,  i'd try to get some more protein in your diet.  what is your daily calorie intake?  it looks like you are starving yourself.


----------



## timt (May 20, 2004)

After posting I had shrimp yesterday also. fried 
I'd say 1500 calories now that I look at it. Damn it seems Like I am eating a lot. I'll try to bump up to 2000.


----------



## timt (May 20, 2004)

7:30
3 egg
1/8 lb sausage

10:30
myoplex shake
boiled egg

12:15
2/3 lb beef
sm salad

3:00 
seeds

10:30 
3/4 lb ground sirlion
protein shake

Cardio
2.5 mile jog


----------



## rockcrest (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by timt *_
> 7:30
> 3 egg
> 1/8 lb sausage
> ...




i still think you could add more protein and even some carbs.  good  carbs though...like oatmeal, brown rice, or sweet potato.  the diet looks better though/ 
 one other thing. you went 6.5 hours before eating your last meal.  you could have ate one at 6 & one at 9, then done.  dont know what your schedule is like though.  good luck


----------



## timt (May 21, 2004)

Yea, that's 6 and a half hours at my second job. I try my best not to think about eating while I am there cause it could be disasterous(sp?). That job is Pizza Hut. I do pick up a peice of pepperoni, cheese or a milk  here and there though, not enough to log on to the diet though. 
Also I am eating as low carb as possible because I have 50 lbs of ugly fat to lose(and I don't want to chop off my head to do it). So I will have oats in the morning once and a while but I really need to load down on protein. I will keep a shake in my truck at work also. then if I do get hungry then no pizza will be ate.
Thanks for pointing the LOW CAL problem Rock. When I ran to 2.5 miles last night I had more energy. Now what do I do to get rid of this kansas wind and humidity?


----------



## rockcrest (May 21, 2004)

also, try doing your cardio in the morning on an empty stomach.  i've heard that you burn more fat that way.  i believe its because you body turns to fat stores for energy.


----------



## timt (May 21, 2004)

I heard that also and did a little this morning. I'm trying to get used to it but mornings are hard to get into the groove. I'll get there though.


----------



## timt (May 21, 2004)

Started taking phentermine today.
Weight plato has been that way a long time and phentermine helps me a lot.

8:00
Breakfast burrito

10:00
Whey

11:00
last myoplex bar

12:15
carneasada nachos with about 10 chips

3:00
protein shake

7:40
protein shake (post workout)
salad w/ cheese and ranch

Cardio
7:00 AM
Bike 2 miles

6:00 PM
Bike 5 miles (15to20mph winds and muggy KS sucks, oh well more resistance)

Weights
Bench Press
135 x 10
205 x 10
255 x 4
265 x 2

butterfly press
55 x 10 
55 x 10
55 x 10
need more weight

dumbbell Press
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10

Incline press
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 5
215 x 4

Incline butterfly
55 x 10
55 x 10

incline dumbbell press
55 x 10
55 x 10

Dips
10 x 4
no assist

crunches
50 x 3
75

Current weight
244 @ 30% body fat


----------



## timt (May 22, 2004)

7:00am
ride 5 miles

8:30 am
bacon and eggs

12:00
protien shake

12:15 
bike 5 miles

weights
close grip bp
135 x 10
185 x 4
185 x 1

head crushers
65 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 10

sitting tricept ext.
65 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 10

Standing curl
65 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 10

concentration curl
45 x 10
45 x 8

Crunches
50 x 4

wind gusts @ 20 to 30 mph on bike


----------



## timt (May 23, 2004)

10:00
2 eggs with cheese

3:00
protein
potato cakes

Not much for work out today I am very sore. 

My weight is @239 though
6 lb drop from a week ago


----------



## timt (Jun 14, 2004)

HAVEN'T BEEN posting do top no internet at home but I have stuck with diet and work out. I am now 5' 10" 231 lbs at 22 % bf. that is 30 lbs of fat lost and 10 lbs of lean mass gained.


----------

